# 7.Glück-Auf CTF mit Marathon



## OneWheeler (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nur noch wenige Tage und die 7.GlÃ¼ck-Auf CTF und der 1.GlÃ¼ck-Auf Marathon starten.

Der nachfolgende Link fÃ¼hrt zu den GPS Daten. 
Da sich zur Zeit auf den ersten 3km noch eine Bastelle befindet, kann der Verlauf zwischen Start und der ersten Halde noch variieren.
http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.do...leId=wlutwshznuafephb&fileId=cpbhwhzewiznlzal

Start CTF
Schule Bergerfeld
Gelsenkirchen
NÃ¤he Veltins Arena
Strecken
CTF
Tour 1: 43km - 2 Punkte 450HÃ¶henmeter
Tour 2: 63km - 3 Punkte 600HÃ¶henmeter
Marathon
Tour 3: 95km - 5 Punkte 980HÃ¶henmeter
Startzeit
CTF 8:30-10:30
Marathon 8:30-9:00
Startgeld 
CTF:4,- â¬ BDR-Fahrer, 6,-â¬ Trimmfahrer
Marathon:10,- â¬ BDR-Fahrer, 12,-â¬ Trimmfahrer

Hier einige Impressionen aus den letzten Jahren:
http://radsport.adler07.de/fotos/ctf2008/album1.html

weitere Infos: www.radler07.de

GrÃ¼Ãe
onewheeler


----------



## OneWheeler (13. Juli 2010)

Voranmeldung möglich.

Da die CTF im Rahmen des Bundesradsporttreffens statt findet gibt es die Möglichkeit der Voranmeldung für BDR und nicht BDR Fahrer(Trimmfahrer)
http://www.bundesradsporttreffen2010... Trimmer.pdf

Genauere Infos hier:
http://www.bundesradsporttreffen2010...d=91&Itemid=59

Voranmeldung bleibt noch bis zum 16.7. geschaltet.

Gruß
onwheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich nehme auch stark an, dass Nachmeldungen problemlos möglich sind, oder ? In der Schule am Start, oder wo ?

Meine wichtigste Frage betrifft aber die lange Marathon-Strecke (95 km):  ist diese ausgezeichnet oder braucht man für die Strecke GPS-Navi damit man weiss, wohin man fährt ?


----------



## OneWheeler (14. Juli 2010)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich nehme auch stark an, dass Nachmeldungen problemlos möglich sind, oder ? In der Schule am Start, oder wo ?
> 
> Meine wichtigste Frage betrifft aber die lange Marathon-Strecke (95 km):  ist diese ausgezeichnet oder braucht man für die Strecke GPS-Navi damit man weiss, wohin man fährt ?



Hi,

ganz klar Anmeldung ist auch noch am Starttag möglich, Nachmeldegebühr keine Voranmeldung ist nur mal ein Test wie gut das angenommen wird.
Wo: am Startort an der Schule genau richtig.

Achtung Bitte bei Adler Bottrop anmelden da es sich um das Bundesradsporttreffen handelt, gibt es auch noch eine RTF und ein Volksradfahren

Wir werden die Stecke mit vielen Helfer einen Tag vorher mit Schildern und Flatterbändern Kennzeichen (Kreidepfeile werden zur Unterstützung mit eingesetzt) Des weiteren, sind an dem Tag einige Biker unterwegs, die falls erforderlich nach Kennzeichnen.

Es sollte also jeder auch ohne Navi zu den Kontrollen und Halden finden.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Billybob (19. Juli 2010)

hallo, welche s-bahn haltestelle ist denn die nahegelegenste?
damit ich meiner freundin so km wie möglich davor und danach sparen kann


----------



## Haarddremel (19. Juli 2010)

Hmh, Veltins-Arena, sofern man von dort am Stadion vorbei zur Gesamtschule radeln / gehen kann.

Ansonsten musst du südlich an der Willy-Brandt-Allee aussteigen, dieser östlich in Richtung Adenauerallee folgen, dieser dann wiederum ein Stück nördlich.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...l=51.5533,7.073092&spn=0.018599,0.054932&z=15


----------



## Billybob (19. Juli 2010)

das sind straßenbahnen wenn ich mich nicht irre. da gestaltets sich schwierig mit der fahrradmitnahme denke ich. deswegen wollt ich wissen welche die nächste s-bahn-haltestelle ist.

edit: ich glaub da fährt gar keine s-bahn kann das sein?


----------



## Haarddremel (19. Juli 2010)

Ah, stimmt, Straßenbahn 

Puh, Gelsenkirchen HBF?

Aber von dort ist es dann auch wieder ein Stück bis dahin.

Auto vorhanden? Es gibt eine Menge Parkplätze an der Schule bzw. drumherum...


----------



## Billybob (19. Juli 2010)

auto wär wohl da... meine freundin fänds bestimmt auch toll, ich allerdings bin von zwei mtb`s in nem a-klasse coupe nicht so angetan. da rächt sich wieder, dass ich immernoch zu geizig fürn heckträger bin. muss ich mal schaun wie ichs mache...


----------



## OneWheeler (20. Juli 2010)

Billybob schrieb:


> hallo, welche s-bahn haltestelle ist denn die nahegelegenste?
> damit ich meiner freundin so km wie möglich davor und danach sparen kann



Hi,
Buer Süd BF
http://www.vrr.de/de/fahrplanauskunft/index.html

Ein Beispiel:
ab 08:21	Herne Wanne-Eickel Hbf Gleis 8	
R-Bahn RB43
Dorsten Bf
an 08:34	Gelsenkirchen Buer Süd Bf

ca 2,5km 

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## OneWheeler (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ab der Ausfahrt ist der Startort mit dem LOGO des Bundesradsporttreffens ausgeschildert.


Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (21. Juli 2010)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Buer Süd BF
> http://www.vrr.de/de/fahrplanauskunft/index.html
> 
> ...



danke, ich denke das werd ich versuchen


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. Juli 2010)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ab der Ausfahrt ist der Startort mit dem LOGO des Bundesradsporttreffens ausgeschildert.
> 
> ...



Also immer dem gelben "M" hinterher!


----------



## Haarddremel (22. Juli 2010)

Der Tempel des M ist Hauptsponsor


----------



## Rotten67 (22. Juli 2010)

Wie ist denn der Kurs technisch so
Ich war mal GE da war es eher was für die Familie


----------



## OneWheeler (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,

die Tour ist eigentlich, die aus Bottrop, Glück Auf Ctf halt.
Im Rahmen des Bundesradsporttreffens starten wir diese CTF, halt mal aus Gelsenkirchen.
Die beiden längeren Touren sind schon mit einigen schwereren downhill und uphill Einlagen gespickt.

1000hm bei 92km und 650hm bei 65km ist in unseren Breiten auch schon was.
Ich habe für euch alle Trails eingebaut, die mir die Eigentümer oder Beamten bewilligen wollten.

hier noch mal die Streckenführung:
http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.do...leId=wlutwshznuafephb&fileId=cpbhwhzewiznlzal

und wie schon erwähnt kann es sein das die ersten 3km noch anders geführt werden.
hier die Ausweichstrecke zur ersten Halde:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vhsahlmpabmmssgg


Gruß
onwheeler


----------



## euer (23. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn mit der 90er Runde aus, die ja als Marathon ausgeschrieben ist. Kann da auch jeder mitmachen? 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (23. Juli 2010)

euer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit der 90er Runde aus, die ja als Marathon ausgeschrieben ist. Kann da auch jeder mitmachen?
> 
> ...



Hi,

bin gerade erst vom Ausschildern zurück.
Auch die 92km Runde kann jeder mitfahren, wenn es steil wird muß jeder selber wissen ob es sich das zutraut oder schiebt. vor den Abfahrten haben wir Achtung Schilder aufgestellt.

Gruß
onewheeler.


----------



## Klausen1974 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich freu mich schon, gleich geht's los! (Bin heute mit noch zwei Kumpels am Start)

Ich werde später berichten wie es war, aber ich denke es wird wieder sein wie immer, soll heißen es gibt nix zu mecker und jede Menge Spaß


----------



## Tommy B. (24. Juli 2010)

Kompliment an den Streckendesigner, die Bottroper CTF hatte noch nie so viele Trails wie 2010 

Speziell Schurenbachhalde, Halde im Wandel, Rheinbabenhalde aber auch der Rungenberg! Da war m.E. viel Neues dabei!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## euer (24. Juli 2010)

Jo machte echt Spaß, dickes Lob 

Gruß


----------



## Klausen1974 (24. Juli 2010)

..dem kann ich mir nur anschleißen, selbst wenn wieder einige "gewohnte Strecken" dabei waren, wurden diese schön gepimpt 

Ich fand auf jeden Fall alles wieder sehr gelungen und an dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Lob an *alle* die für diesen schönen Tag geschufftet haben!


----------



## OneWheeler (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der DJK Adler07 bedankt sich bei allen 550 Startern. 
Für die Verwirrung an der ersten Halde bitten wir um Verständnis, wir haben aber so schnell es ging nach Geschildert.


Auch möchte wir uns bei dem Anwohner bedanken, der euch Fahrer, an einem verdeckten Schild (Transporter parkte davor) eingewiesen hat, bis wir nachschildern konnten.



Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Rotten67 (24. Juli 2010)

Fand ich auch sehr gelungen...mehr konnte man nicht  rausholen.
Nur eure GPS Tracks, die waren nicht so gelungen. 
Aber ich freue mich auf den nächsten Marathon


----------



## ismay (25. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

es freut mich, dass es positive Stimmen zur CTF gibt. Auch das Lob bzgl. der Strecke auf der Schurenbachhalde, der Halde im Wandel usw. tut gut. Zu dritt haben wir uns am Freitagabend Mühe gegeben, die o.g. Teilstrecke so gut es geht auszuschildern und mit Flatterbändern kenntlich zu machen, wenn kein Baum, oder Pfosten, oder irgendein Schild für einen Pfeil herhalten konnte.
Was wir aber heute beim Abschildern erleben mußten, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. 
Wer hat bloß so einen Hass auf uns Mountainbiker?  Flatterbänder waren heruntergerissen, oder ganz verschwunden. Schilder mutwillig zerstört, oder sogar in die falsche Richtung zeigend wieder angebracht. Soviel zerstörte, oder entwendete Schilder wie in diesem Jahr gabs noch nie :-( 
Deshalb nochmal! Vielen Dank für eure positive Resonanz.

Gruß Achim
DJK Adler 07 Bottrop


----------



## Tommy B. (26. Juli 2010)

Das mit der "Zerstörung" der Beschilderung kann ich bestätigen ... Rund um das Forsthaus Specht sind auch viele Flatterbänder abgerissen worden und Schilder entfernt bzw. verdreht worden. Des weiteren wurde ein Trail massivst mit dicken Ästen verbaut.

Wer sowas macht frage ich mich auch, ist ja immerhin auch recht mühselig die Wege zu versperren oder sich an Schildern zu vergreifen.

Aber das wird wie bei den Mountainbikern sein: Ein paar Spinner gibt es überall und gerade die fallen auf 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## erwin1.05b (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich des Lobes nur anschließen. gerade die große Runde war doch sehr interessant und abwechselungsreich und hat meinem Kollegen und mir viel Spass gemacht.

Die Beschilderungsprobleme sind uns während der Runde auch aufgefallen, da wir spät gestartet sind, aber dank Navi war das kein Problem. Gerade die Hinweisschilder auf einen genehmigten CTF in einigen Wohngegenden zeigen schon, wieviel Gegenwind da schon vorherrschen muss .

Ich denke, dass in Zukunft es nur besser funktioniert, wenn für die CTFs die GPS-Tracks vorher bekannt gegeben werden. I.d.R. verrät man auf solchen Veranstaltungen eh keine secret spots und die Durchdringung mit Navis wird immer besser...

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

